# lol NOPE. not done. Video.



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> I've actually never looked into this topic too much, so thanks for providing links
> 
> I wonder to what extent the culture would exactly play a role. What would it represent about the folk who _don't_ necessarily, say "talk with their hands in a country stereotypes for that" or do in a country stereotyped for not doing it. Or just overall being expressive, moving the head in accordance to topic.
> I feel like it's very split. Just observing classroom setting. You will see this sort of split.


I know my father talks with his hands too. One difference between you and I, is I move much quicker. 

I don't think anybody tells anybody to do it. The Northeast is a different part of the country. There are people here that have lived for quite a while, by American standards, and still have somewhat old cultural traits that have not been shaken. So they are a mix. I honestly think it may be the difference between Protestant/Anglo Saxon culture and the rest of Europe. Then I was thinking that Ni is German. lol. There is some genetic mixture going on here. It is alchemy. I know there is some pattern. 

My father's family is from Hungary. That place is a crossroads. Attila settled there. And then around the Balkans. There is a difference of civilizations there, and a lot of strife. It is where Rome meets Greece basically. There is an imaginary fault line in that area. The Balkans has always been trouble. Just think how much land Hungary has lost. It is fractured.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Draki said:


> Nah I didn't noticed it in DJarendee. It actually was a college professor of me (ENTJ?). And an English teacher at the moment (ESFP)



Well that's unfortunate, considering it's common curtesy to look at a teach while they're talking. I actually think I can... relate. Having to do with an ENFJ professor though. He will come up to students and sort of... just talk and look at them. And he has a very piercing, steady yet.. I'm not sure how to describe it but I can't look at it for long. It's very uncomfortable and seems too... focused. Like it's personal or something.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I know my father talks with his hands too. One difference between you and I, is I move much quicker.
> 
> I don't think anybody tells anybody to do it. The Northeast is a different part of the country. There are people here that have lived for quite a while, by American standards, and still have somewhat old cultural traits that have not been shaken. So they are a mix. I honestly think it may be the difference between Protestant/Anglo Saxon culture and the rest of Europe. Then I was thinking that Ni is German. lol. There is some genetic mixture going on here. It is alchemy. I know there is some pattern.
> 
> My father's family is from Hungary. That place is a crossroads. Attila settled there. And then around the Balkans. There is a difference of civilizations there, and a lot of strife. It is where Rome meets Greece basically. There is an imaginary fault line in that area. The Balkans has always been trouble. Just think how much land Hungary has lost. It is fractured.


I've brought up the topic before a few months back involving their evolution. Cognitive functions, that is. Everything starts at some point. I think a combination was set into place at some time and place (take for example : se ti fe ni) and somewhere along those lines other functions merged (take from previous example would then be : si te fi ne) and mixtures too place of combinations, evolution of strengths of each function. 

Everything else has a starting point, some evolutionary beginning. Why wouldn't this.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> I've brought up the topic before a few months back involving their evolution. Cognitive functions, that is. Everything starts at some point. I think a combination was set into place at some time and place (take for example : se ti fe ni) and somewhere along those lines other functions merged (take from previous example would then be : si te fi ne) and mixtures too place of combinations, evolution of strengths of each function.
> 
> Everything else has a starting point, some evolutionary beginning. Why wouldn't this.


I was thinking something similar. I am about to make Punnett Squares with functions. There has to be some kind of process here. Like if Si and Si meet, they annihilate each other and you get a Ni dom, or something. lol. Or stars. How gamma rays and new elements are formed. I know it is too complex to figure out. It isn't meant to be either really. Do we really want to know where we came from?


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I was thinking something similar. I am about to make Punnett Squares with functions. There has to be some kind of process here. Like if Si and Si meet, they annihilate each other and you get a Ni dom, or something. lol. Or stars. How gamma rays and new elements are formed. I know it is too complex to figure out. It isn't meant to be either really. Do we really want to know where we came from?


I'm not sure if I do. I'm not sure if it really matters to me. 
But I'm with Darwin on this to an extent. 
Could it be a reason why some type-combinations are less common than others depending on society


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> I'm not sure if I do. I'm not sure if it really matters to me.
> But I'm with Darwin on this to an extent.
> Could it be a reason why some type-combinations are less common than others depending on society


Maybe there is a reason some types try to find connections and meaning in everything. 

I actually just listened to you talk for a few seconds. I am an information hoarder too. I also need closure. I need to understand things. I have to be true to the material. Not accept it, but I have to understand it to judge it properly. Or use it properly. Distort it properly. Whatever. It has to be a swiss army knife for me. I get every drop out of it.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Just saying, I belie the OP is a very high level INFP, unlike myself. Didn't watch the video with audio, and didn't really pay attention, but what he said at one point sounds like Ne. Something where he made a statement about Italians using their hands, and then immediately afterwards saying I don't even know. That would be your Ne. What I've heard about the video is that you go into metaphorical detail about your emotions. Fi expressed by Ne. I'll watch it latter, then decide.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

FearAndTrembling said:


> Maybe there is a reason some types try to find connections and meaning in everything.
> 
> I actually just listened to you talk for a few seconds. I am an information hoarder too. I also need closure. I need to understand things. I have to be true to the material. Not accept it, but I have to understand it to judge it properly. Or use it properly. Distort it properly. Whatever. It has to be a swiss army knife for me. I get every drop out of it.


Or go out and look for it. But everything is a representation of something to an extent. Nothing really just... is. It's a production, a set of processes, there is a reason for it being but whether that reason is uncodable to humans is a different story lol. It might also relate to enneagram, regarding the information hoarding topic (I know I have it somewhere in my tritype). Like you said though, not just have it passively sitting there but active and alive in some sense.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Alomoes said:


> Just saying, I belie the OP is a very high level INFP, unlike myself. Didn't watch the video with audio, and didn't really pay attention, but what he said at one point sounds like Ne. Something where he made a statement about Italians using their hands, and then immediately afterwards saying I don't even know. That would be your Ne. What I've heard about the video is that you go into metaphorical detail about your emotions. Fi expressed by Ne. I'll watch it latter, then decide.


You might be the 3rd INFP on this website who've said this to me lol. It's typically the ENTPs and INFPs who've done this. 
Don't you think it's almost... slightly rude that you chose to label so quick without actually... I guess, recognizing that I'm a female, makes me wonder about what other piece of information they might have missed out on. 

I have considered INFP though, it's actually the first type I considered~ But I'm very certain that I can't relate to Fi to any strong extent (and I have many dominant Fi users friends who vouch for that). Ti and Fe fits a lot more snuggly and I can relate to both descriptions. The Ne vs Ni aspect is still in the air~


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Honestly, I'm pretty sure you use Ne quite openly, but your feelings are quite hidden. So in conclusion, I don't know.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Alomoes said:


> Honestly, I'm pretty sure you use Ne quite openly, but your feelings are quite hidden. So in conclusion, I don't know.


What a coincidence! I don't know either XD
Anyways, I do appreciate the input. Ne wouldn't be a shock if it is there.


----------



## Alomoes (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh, no. Proof of Ne is I don't know. 

Now Fe vs Fi. 

Fi is you have feelings that are too complex to explain. I feel we are more resistant because of this. 

Fe is your feelings reflect the group. I see it as your die hard patriotism. Can drive some to Suicide.


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

My first thought was INTP.

I can see lots of Ti and the way you speak is boucing from here to there and you think aloud so maybe Ne -aux. Your speech is kind of animated and more outwardly emotional than most Fi users I know so inferior Fe might be possible. The thing about INTP's not being able to finish their tasks etc. is a stereotype so don't think too much about it. 

Are you into Socionics? Even if you are not I strongly suggest you read their INTP description. The theory tends to be less stereotyped plus it takes all the functions into concideration so it might give you more information to concider.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

I don't believe in four letter types, every person has unique set of functions not necessary should be arranged in certain way. 


-I sense Ti in your video because you justify or filter things based on reason for example in 9:41 you didn't like it when people don't attend classes when they already paid for it and they have no excuse for not attending the class that since they able to assign for that class at first, this is how you justify things based on reason not your values, you not seem to be person who justify things based on your own values, I didn't find any Fi function here.
- the combination of Ti/Ne/Fe might be a reason why you want to major in psychology not because you want to help people as much as you are interested in the knowledge related to human mind; to learn the science behind why people behave or react in certain way for example body language, neurology, mental disorders etc..

I know that might be tiresome, could you please fill that 10 min approx questionnaire,although is has some stupid questions but it might help me determine your main functions. 

Multiple Intelligences Test and Learning Styles Information

I apologize for my shallow conclusion I hope that would help a little.

good luck!


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

tsyspublic said:


> I don't believe in four letter types, every person has unique set of functions not necessary should be arranged in certain way.
> 
> 
> -I sense Ti in your video because you justify or filter things based on reason for example in 9:41 you didn't like it when people don't attend classes when they already paid for it and they have no excuse for not attending the class that since they able to assign for that class at first, this is how you justify things based on reason not your values, you not seem to be person who justify things based on your own values, I didn't find any Fi function here.
> ...


Here is the part where the confounding results come in










And I've actually demonstrated this on other tests before. This is part of the reason I'm very confused regarding Ne. 

* *















I'm not really sure why this keeps happening how. I'm currently in my healthiest but I'm not sure whether the high Fe results were always high or if they're just more... developed now? lol. So I was thinking possibly ENTP for this reason. 

Anyways I appreciate your reasoning! The reason I want to major in psychology is definitely for both reasons. But largely because I genuinely want to help and believe everyone deserves someone like that who won't charge a fuck-load. I want to use it in Croatia or Bosnia, where the system is still pretty... baby leveled and I've seen how patients are treated there (there is a dehumanizing factor to it due to misunderstanding and no one deserves that sort of isolation) So it's not solely for my own personal knowledge. I've want to dedicate my life to that from high school, I've sort of seen it as a type of... calling (and have tried to suppress it prior due to kind of 'economical problems' and my folk. But I've realized theres no reason for that anymore because I've created backup through my extra business degree), no matter how much it might possibly inconvenience me. So knowledge is incredibly important, because the more of it I have, the more qualified I'll become.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Straystuff said:


> My first thought was INTP.
> 
> I can see lots of Ti and the way you speak is boucing from here to there and you think aloud so maybe Ne -aux. Your speech is kind of animated and more outwardly emotional than most Fi users I know so inferior Fe might be possible. The thing about INTP's not being able to finish their tasks etc. is a stereotype so don't think too much about it.
> 
> Are you into Socionics? Even if you are not I strongly suggest you read their INTP description. The theory tends to be less stereotyped plus it takes all the functions into concideration so it might give you more information to concider.


Yes! Thanks I have looked at socionics before, there are certain bits about the INTP description I can't relate to (especially regarding the super-id block Fe : I'm comfortable responding to emotions in others and was typically first to respond even when I was very little). But Ti definitely does fit. 

For this reason I was considering ENTP and I'll read into that description again. 
Anyways, thanks for the help~


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

O_o said:


> Here is the part where the confounding results come in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you are an INFJ. Jung was the same way. So am I . Jung just wanted to learn. He really wanted to be an archaeologist. He serendipitously came across psychology, and realized it was basically archeology of the mind. And that is more interesting. It was not a respected field then either. It was weird for him to choose that. He was an archaeologist of the mind, I always said that. Psychologists are artists too. 

“Art is a kind of innate drive that seizes a human being and makes him its instrument. The artist is not a person endowed with free will who seeks his own ends, but one who allows art to realize its purpose through him. As a human being he may have moods and a will and personal aims, but as an artist he is "man" in a higher sense— he is "collective man"— one who carries and shapes the unconscious, psychic forms of mankind.”
-Jung

Replace "artist" with counselor. That is what a good counselor does too. Which is what Jung, and of course Lee were too. Like water. They flow into people, and know everything about them, but leave nothing of themselves in them. Lee said a good teacher protects his students from his beliefs. Jung did too. 

“Be like water making its way through cracks. Do not be assertive, but adjust to the object, and you shall find a way around or through it. If nothing within you stays rigid, outward things will disclose themselves."


----------



## Straystuff (May 23, 2014)

O_o said:


> Yes! Thanks I have looked at socionics before, there are certain bits about the INTP description I can't relate to (especially regarding the super-id block Fe : I'm comfortable responding to emotions in others and was typically first to respond even when I was very little). But Ti definitely does fit.
> 
> For this reason I was considering ENTP and I'll read into that description again.
> Anyways, thanks for the help~


Hmm, responsiveness the way you described might be a sign of extraveted dom -function. Then again I do think INTP's are like that (only my experience talking tho).

Also do you know about the Reinin dichotomies table? This helped me when I was typing myself.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Straystuff said:


> Hmm, responsiveness the way you described might be a sign of extraveted dom -function. Then again I do think INTP's are like that (only my experience talking tho).
> 
> Also do you know about the Reinin dichotomies table? This helped me when I was typing myself.


I think INTP and INFJ can look a lot alike too. Many people argue whether Jung was INFJ or INTP. I was also thinking that INFJ is almost like a default type. Because it is Jung's type. It is all types, from his perspective. He didn't know what his type was, according to modern systems. INFJ is a real type. The descriptions are real. But I think if you truly try to pin it down as a type strictly by Jungian functions, it may not exist. Because it is Jung's type, and he is trying to hide himself. So the type is hidden too, or deceptive. Because Jung thought there should be no types. INFJ is all types.


----------



## tsyspublic (Sep 28, 2014)

O_o said:


> Here is the part where the confounding results come in
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the multiple intelligences test not the mbti(this one ignores the functions and very shallow)

and wow you got really mixed results, these tests wont help much because the questions are confusing. the only way is to know exactly each function and relate it to your experience. so far your video show more of Ne(the way you express your thoughts is typical Ne; randomized and not planned) Ti(subjective judgement based on reasoning) and little Fe(interested in people and helping them), I didn't see any sign of Ni,Se,Fi,Te in your video.
if your main goal is to help others that is an indication of high Fe, you still might be ENTP with stronger Fe

I have seen intp guy made a video like yours, he said that when he entered college he became interested in people and wanted to helping them because he wanted to know what really tick people and excite them, that means his Fe function started to develop at that time, so that would be same your case.


----------

